# baker rifle drawings



## molfar (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi.
I'm looking for ful size baker rifle drawings. please help!!!!
ths


----------



## bluesman (May 25, 2009)

Here you go...

http://www.therifleshoppe.com/prints_&_drawings.htm

This is a cool site. Look around using the search.


----------

